# Drive and trainability, compatabilty with older dog



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Which would be better with a two and a half year old shepherd, a pup with more or less drive ? Does more drive equal easier or harder trainability ? thanks Bruce


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what's your current dog like? For example, when I had one female gsd, she was the "queen" around here, and would not appreciate another "wannabe queen", therefore I didn't get another one until she passed..I don't like a bunch of "pushy" dogs, they all have to get along, so when looking to add a dog, I look for temperament/personalities that will compliment my existing dogs


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

He is good with other dogs at neutral sites, loves puppies, is protective at home but is getting more mature. Barks like crazy at dogs on TV.


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anyone? I have to choose soon between two pups, one tested out to a higher drive level


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I like the drivey ones! They fun to train because they have such a high desire for the reward. However, my boys insane intensity makes him miserable to take anywhere that there are lots of distractions like my daughters soccer practice. Tonight I tried to take him with me as I watched my daughter play soccer. Bad idea. I had to take him back home because he wanted the soccer ball so bad.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I tend to like the drivey ones, for the reasons Rob explained...I seem to always get the "first one who crawls outta the puppy pen", "the explorers", the "watchers".

However, I don't want so much drive that they can't 'settle' nicely, and are always in 'drive'...

Your breeder should be able to give you input, if you've described to them what yo want, what you want to LIVE with, and what you don't want in a dog..

Good luck picking


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I think the main consideration should be what YOU plan to do with the puppy as it grows. Most recommend getting opposite sex just because probability of conflict is lower but other than that........


----------



## cowboy17 (Sep 26, 2011)

Another thing to think about is how are you going to introduce them to one another. This can make or break the relationship between the two.

IMO they should be given 5 weeks to introduce themselves without human pollution. They need to get to know one another as dogs and will find their place in the pack this way. They key is without human pollution.

Two kennels, rotate dogs, never out at the same time. Introductions done for brief periods from "the other side of the fence".

There is a great movie about wolves that demostrates this introduction period in a wolf pack. Wolves at My Door I think it was called.

Another thing to consider is what type of drive do you like, can handle and what does your current dog have. Like someone else said, they should compliment one another.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

5 WEEKS? I have always taken a week or two until the dogs are comfortable with laying next to the crated puppy and they pretty much ignore each other or lick through the crate. The dogs approaching the crated puppy, the puppy not approaching the dogs in their space. Puppy's also have a bit of a free ride with older dogs.


----------



## longhairshepmom (Apr 7, 2003)

Since I am the alpha around my dogs, I don't consider myself human pollution. My dogs aren't a wolf pack and we aren't in the wild. While they ARE dogs and have their own way of communicating and getting along, I find that human intervention and supervision (if done correctly) is vital. Just my opinion, though.

When we brought Sam home I had my husband go straight from the airport to an outdoor area where I met him with the other 2 dogs. All on leash. As soon as we got Sam out of the car we took all dogs on a brisk walk around the neighborhood. There was no actual introduction yet, they got to "march" with each other on a focused walk. Sure, they glanced at each other and also caught some "sniffs" but the focus was on the walk. They walked as a "pack". 
Afterward we all went to the back yard and took everyone of leash. They seemed very non - reactive on the walk and were accepting. In the backyard there was some playing, posturing, getting to know each other and figuring out the ranks. All was very controlled and supervised, and there was no uglyness. From then on its been smooth sailing. While they are figuring out their places in the pack, they also know that I'm alpha, and I've never had any problems with any of my dogs this way, whether they were mine or fosters.
Again, just my opinion.
Also, if YOUR dog is high drive, then I would definitely pick the one with lower drive. I would also make the decision depend on more then just drive. How are their temperaments ? How does each puppy relate to the other pups ? You want the one that doesn't always have to be top dog. I would choose the one that can happily let another puppy be "boss". Also, make sure that the one you pick is not a overly fearful one, either. I know, its not easy 
Good luck


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks all I agree with the nuetral site meeting, then a walk on lease, then playing in the yard. Finally in the house together with the pup in his crate for a rest. And I plan on feeding them seperate times I picked the one with slightly less drive.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Congrats on your new pup! load pics when you can!


----------

